# Mad River Access



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking for a suggestion on where to access the Mad. Looking for a spot that is easy to wade and has decent runs for trout/smallmouth. 

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

tomdury said:


> Looking for a suggestion on where to access the Mad. Looking for a spot that is easy to wade and has decent runs for trout/smallmouth.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated!


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...3rySGKtO28u9Pjvyg&sig2=DiMvj1vGUuFiqCtQdd5EMQ


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/Maps/Rivers%20&%20Streams%20Maps/madriver.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwje8M6Ji5XSAhXEOSYKHX_4ACEQFggaMAA&usg=AFQjCNHUqRod63lss3rySGKtO28u9Pjvyg&sig2=DiMvj1vGUuFiqCtQdd5EMQ


I already found that map. That does not provide any info on the actual water at those access points. Which one would be shallowest and easiest to wade? Best to go upstream or down? Etc


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Between West liberty and Urbana are the deeper holes. Better sized trout. Mt buddy is the trout master on the Mad!


----------

